

Propel ORM for php5 - SingAlong
http://propel.phpdb.org/

======
rotw
Those XML configuration files and bloated criteria actions make Propel look
pretty ugly and inelegant. Several Python-based ORM systems such as SQLAlchemy
do a much better job.

